# Best of Queen or Freddie Mercury



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

These are my favourites

Number 1






Number 2






Number 3






Number 4






Number 5


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Number 6






And this is all. Those are best ones to me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Scoring the rare 6/6 on the Artrockometer:

Killer queen, Love of my life, Under pressure (with Bowie), You're my best friend

Scoring 5/6 on the Artrockometer:

'39, Another one bites the dust, Bohemian rhapsody, Crazy little thing called love, Save me, White queen [as it began], Who wants to live forever, You take my breath away


----------

